# Digitale Spiegelreflex: Praxisschwächen ?



## Galgenstrick (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich plane mir in nächster Zeit eine Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zu kaufen und wollte mich nach konsultierung diverser Webaddressen auch hier nochmal erkundigen was euch zu dem Thema einfällt. 

Preilich sollte die Kamera so um 1000 bis 1500 Euro liegen, 
ich schwanke derzeitig zwischen der 7i von Minolta sowie der Nikon 5700. 

Meine Frage(n, kennt jemand eine der beiden Kameras aus der Praxis und kann dazu was sagen (insbesondere zur 5700, eigentlich mein Favorit) ? 

Lohnt es sich bei dieser Preisklasse evtl. einfach noch etwas draufzulegen und gleich ne SLR mit wechseloptik zu kaufen ? 
(Sigma SD9 z.b.) Eigentlich bieten die meisten Kompakt SLR´s ja bereits eine opulente ausstattung mit guten Objeltiven... 

Ich bin also etwas hin und hergerissen, mein Favorit ist klar die 5700, frei bewegliches LCD und ein gigantischer Zoom zusammen mit einer wirklich guten Ausstattung.


----------



## Gi.Joe (11. Juli 2003)

die beiden die du genannt hast sind keine D-SingleLensReflex Kameras


----------



## Vitalis (11. Juli 2003)

Die beiden Kameras sind keine Spiegelreflexcams. 

Mit der 5700er und der D7i kannst Du wirklich verdammt viel anstellen, hast viele Brennweiten ohne Objektive kaufen zu müssen und und..

Ich hab auch ne ähnliche Kamera und kann Dir von ein paar Schwächen erzählen:

1. Die Schärfentiefe ist riesig ---> Du kannst so gut wie gar nicht mit Hintergrundunschärfe gestalten. 
2. Dadurch wird es auch ziemlich unmöglich manuell zu fokussieren, weil man im Sucher nicht wirklich sieht, wo gerade der Fokus liegt. Der manuelle Fokus der 5700 läßt sich auch nur über Tasten bedienen, bei der D7 über einen Ring, aber ob das in der Praxis viel ändert, weiß ich nicht. Die beiden Cams haben einen leicht größeren Chip als meine, vielleicht ist hier die Schärfentiefe nicht ganz so groß, aber ernsthaft mit der Schärfentiefe spielen wird man trotzdem nicht können.
3. Du bist also vom Autofokus abhängig, der bei wenig Licht oft Ärger macht.

Vielleicht fällt mir später noch mehr ein. 

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## Galgenstrick (11. Juli 2003)

Kann unter den oben genannten Gesichtspunkten noch jemand etwas über die Sony F717 sagen ? 

Vor allem interessant wäre ob sie tatsächlich nicht über einen S/W Modus verfügt, das wäre sehr schade, ausserdem unverständlich. 


Danke schonmal für die antworten...

Edit: Ich besitze bereits ne Minolta Dynax 5, eigentlich eine ganz zufriedenstellende Kamera, allerdings weisen digitale durchaus Vorteile auf wenn man sich bzgl. einiger einstellungen nicht ganz sicher ist. Eigentlich brauch ich die Digi hauptsächlich zum experimentieren, quasi als ergänzung zu analogen. 
Allerdings wollt ich mir auch nicht irgendeine typische Kompaktdigi kaufen, da sondern wie gesagt wenigstens eine mit SLR ausstattung und viel Auflösung.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Galgenstrick _
> *Vor allem interessant wäre ob sie tatsächlich nicht über einen S/W Modus verfügt, das wäre sehr schade, ausserdem unverständlich.*



Hi Galgenstrick,

wozu sollte eine Digitalkamera unbedingt einen s/w-Modus haben?
Kannst doch aus einem Farbbild am PC viel besser ein s/w-Bildmachen,
als mit einem festen Algorithmus in der Kamera.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (12. Juli 2003)

Ich kann über die Sony sagen, daß sie sehr unhandlich ist. Mehr aber auch nicht 

Und wegen der Sache mit S/W stimme ich lightbox voll zu. Niemals den SW-Modus in der Kamera benutzen. Man kann aus Farbbildern am PC viel bessere SW-Ftoos machen. Und Du kannst dann später immer noch entscheiden ob Farbe oder SW.


----------



## Galgenstrick (13. Juli 2003)

Nun, ich hätte jett einfach mal vermutet das die algorythmen der Kamera ähnlich ausgereift sind wie Fotoshop. 

Wenn ich nochmal witer nerven darf, der zoom an Sony F717 sowie Olympus C5050 sind doch wohl mechanisch, oder muss ich bei den Dingern elektrisch zoomen ? 

Anbei sei bemerkt das ich nach langer konsultation wohl zwischen diesen beiden entscheiden werde, die Nikon sowie die Minolta sind in zahlreichen Reviews mit einigen schwächen davongekommen, die Olympus und die Sony bieten bessere features, vor allem einen sehr guten AF (Holo AF bei der Sony oder aber wenigstens nen Hilfslicht und ein verdammt lichtstarkes Objektiv bei der Olympus) 

Deshalb würd mich nochmal eure beurteilung dieser beiden interessieren.


----------



## Vitalis (13. Juli 2003)

> Nun, ich hätte jett einfach mal vermutet das die algorythmen der Kamera ähnlich ausgereift sind wie Fotoshop.


Es geht nur darum, daß Du in Photoshop das Ergebnis nach Deinen Wünschen beeinflussen kannst. Schau Dir die Videotutorials von lightbox dazu an, dann siehst Du was wir meinen.

Warum machst Du Dir nicht selbst ein Bild von den Kameras? Wo könnte man das besser tun, als bei http://www.dpreview.com oder http://www.imaging-resource.com ? Außerdem bei http://www.digitalkamera.de wo es große Erfahrungsberichte zu diesen Cams gibt.

Ich versteh irgendwie nicht so recht wie man zur Olympus tendieren kann. Sie hat einen kleinen Zoom und die Lichtstärke reißt es auch nicht raus..


----------



## Galgenstrick (13. Juli 2003)

Nuja, sie hat einen wirklich guten Funktionsumfang, vor allem bei dunkelheit oder im Halbdunkel sehr gut (wie die Sony auch denke ich oder ?) leise, kompakt, das LCD ist neigbar, der AF arbeitet sehr schnell und zuverlässig, sie nimmt alle gängigen Memorycards im vergleich zu Sony. 

Ich Fotografiere sehr viel im Halbdunkel eher wenig am Tag und wenn dann schwarzweiß, gefällt mir meistens besser, ausser natürlich Dinge die einfach nach Farbe verlangen. 

Die beiden Kameras zeigen sehr gute ergebnisse, sind sehr leise und schonen ihre Akkus, das Zubehör ist gut, sie sind in den Tests ziemlich gut weggekommen, wobei Sony zwar einige wirklich starke Funktionen eingebaut hat (Holo AF z.B.) allerdings lassen diverse Dinge doch arg u wünschen übrig, vor allem die Manuelle beeinflussbarkeit de Funktionen ist eher dürftig. 

Deshalb Olympus. Was spricht deiner Meinung nach dagegen ?

Edit: Ich hab die entsprechenden Sites bereits mehrfach gelesen, aber hier gibts ja wohl Leute die schon digital Fotografieren, es ist meine erste Digi und ich hab keine Lust 1000 Euro für Müll zu verbraten


----------



## Vitalis (13. Juli 2003)

Eigentlich spricht nur für mich persönlich was dagegen, und zwar der keine Brennweitenbereich. Wenn man schon keine Objektive wechseln kann, dann sollte der Zoom möglichst groß sein. Aber wenn Du das nicht brauchst, ist's ja okay. Wenn der Autofokus tatsächlich so gut ist und Du oft bei wenig Licht fotografierst, dann scheint die Cam ja echt was für Dich zu sein. 

Hm, die Olympus hat doch nen optischen Sucher, oder? Das wär für mich auch noch ein Nachteil. Denn mit dem elektronischen Sucher der anderen Cams kannst Du Deine Fotos auch bei hellstem Sonnenschein noch kontrollieren, während Du bei der Olympus auf dem Display wahrscheinlich nix mehr siehst. Außerdem siehst Du im Optischen nicht genau den wirklichen Aussschnitt.

Achja, die Memorysticks der Sony.. hab ich ganz vergessen, allein deswegen würd ich mir niemals ne Sony kaufen.


----------



## Galgenstrick (14. Juli 2003)

Die Memorysticks sind eigentlich garnicht so schlecht, zumal die F717 ja schon die neuen PRO Sticks verarbeiten kann, welche ja deutlich schneller sind. 

Allerdings ist das Ding teilweise irgendwie zu japanisch, es fehlt an Funktionen die Nikon und Olympus sehr sorgfältig eingebettet haben, z.B. weißabgleich und einzelne Automatiken. 

Der Autofokus der Olympus ist ungefähr dem der Minolta gleichzusetzen was in dieser Klasse durchaus etwas heißt. Die Nikon dagegen ist eher Träge und zickig was das fokussieren im dunklen angeht, das schreckt mich doch etwas ab. Auf das Bulb kann ich verzichten, dafür hab ich ne analoge Minolta, die reicht. 

Der optische Sucher ist natürlich nen Punkt, aber ich denke man gewöhnt sich dran, das LCD deckt immerhin nach der aufnahme 100% ab, also kann man notfalls wiederholen. 

Ich grabe mal weiter nach Reviews, übrigens gabs auch ne kurze Kritik zu dem guten Stück im Fotomagazin, diverse Profitester waren überaus angetan von der Olympus... 

Soweit erstmal danke an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben mit zu antworten. Ich verspreche jedenfalls mal ne ausführliche Review zu schreiben sobald ich dazu Zeit finde


----------



## badmi (19. Oktober 2003)

*Schärfentiefe: Neutralgraufilter verwenden*

Wenn die Schärfe wirklich zu gross ist, kann dies mit Neutralgraufiltern (ND Filter/Neutral Density Filter) reduziert werden. Diese schlucken Licht (verschiedene Stufen erhältlich), so dass auch mit der Tiefenschärfe gespielt werden kann.

Gruss, René


----------



## Beppone (23. Oktober 2003)

Das mit den ND-Filtern funktioniert bringt nichts.
Die resultierenden längeren Belichtungszeiten beeinflussen die Schärfentiefe an sich nämlich nicht. Sie werden nur eingesetzt, wenn bei hellstem Sonnenlicht und offener Blende kürzere Verschlusszeiten benötigt werden, als der Verschluss das schafft.
Ohne ND-Filter müsste man abblenden, was zu grösserer Schärfentiefe führen würde. 
Die Verschlusszeiten der Mittel- bis  Oberklassedigicams sind jedoch so kurz, dass Offenblenden-Aufnahmen bei Sonnenschein richtig zu belichten sind.
Die geringe Chipgröße und die Anfangsöffnung der Objektive an sich sorgen bei den Digikompakten für die unerwünschte Schärfentiefe.

Bep


----------



## Fernando (19. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Galgenstrick _
> *
> Allerdings ist das Ding teilweise irgendwie zu japanisch *



Die Sprache lässt sich auch  nur in Englisch  oder  Japanisch einstellen. was aber denke ich nicht so tragisch ist.


----------



## Sebastianus (20. September 2004)

Also wenn du dauerhaft Spaß an so nem Gerät haben möchtest solltest du etwas mit Wechseloptik besorgen - schließlich kann es immer sein, dass du mal mehr Weitwinkel ode rmehr Tele haben möchtest als eine "kompakte" mitbringt.

Ich persönlich benutze seit 2 Jahren ne Nikon D100 und würde dir daher, zur etwas preisgünstigeren Variante, der D70, raten. Kostet rund 1200 EUR mit Kit-Objektiv (weitwinkel satt und super verarbeitet).

Objektive (z.B. ein Tamron 70-300mm mit Nikon Anschluss, sind rund 450mm an der D70) sind günstig zu bekommen - 160 EUR für das beschriebene. Sigmas 18-50mm (als gut weitwinkel) gibt es für 130 EUR. Außerdem kannst du so immer gut erweitern ohne Probleme - das ganze Zubehör würde sich auch in z.B. 5 Jahren an der nächsten Kamera verwenden lassen!


----------



## Fernando (21. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastianus _
> *Also wenn du dauerhaft Spaß an so nem Gerät haben möchtest solltest du etwas mit Wechseloptik besorgen - schließlich kann es immer sein, dass du mal mehr Weitwinkel ode rmehr Tele haben möchtest als eine "kompakte" mitbringt.
> *



Für die F717 gibt es auch "Aufsatz-Objektive" ob die allerdings gut sind kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich keine besitze oder testen konnte. Aber es ist schon was anderes durch eine Spiegelreflex zu schauen und mit der F717 zu vergleichen.

Aber für den Anfang ist mir meine F717 erst mal gut genug. 

Gruß Fernando


----------

